# Minimum Depth Required for 2 Stagers



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

It's been quite a bit of years since I've operated a 2 stager.

With heavy wet snow, let's say 5-7 inches, of straight up wet, heavy snow....is this enough for a 2 stager to ~pick up~ into the housing ?

I struggle with this on my single stager just due to single stage and the weight of the snow....

However, with such low depth, I'm not sure a 2 stager solves this problem


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I believe Toro has a particular 2-stage model that has a chute specifically designed to pick up and throw slush. With Ariens, it's the HSO designation that has impeller speed sufficient for the task.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm considering the SHO - 369CC

Per the original post, I'm not sure if the Auger will *pick up* the snow on limited depth snowfalls

I've attacked this by hand when the HS621 can't handle it....need to get it done before it hardens overnight


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

As long as you keep the speed up to keep the augers filled you can go maybe as low as 4". Keeping it filled so it's pushing snow into the impeller is the whole trick.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea I have done low totals with 2 stagers. They work, but if it isn't deep they don't throw as far. It is also usually slower than a single. Another trick I use it to take a shovel and push it all into a pile and then use the 2 stage to do the lifting. Pushing snow is relatively easy when it is lighter.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

With a gravel driveway and 3/4 inch skid height a 1 inch snowfall is off the table. With over 12,000 SF to clear a 2 inch storm (is that a storm?) won't get my attention either. 3 inches or more can be be blown just fine though the distance won;t be great for the lack of a charge. Then again, re-blowing such a light amount is not big deal either. You don want to kick the ground speed up. If you feed it too slow and the snow is a little wet it can accumulate in the outlet and clog.

Sometimes I want to clean up some small scraps like splillovers from a big storm. For that I may disengage to plow up a charge, engage and let if fly.

Pete


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

After reading this thread, I've noticed that no one has mentioned the effect that an impeller kit has on throwing wet snow. I installed an impeller kit on my 8-yr old craftsman 9HP 2-stage prior to the last snow season, and the effect was very noticeable. In previous years, I had to unclog wet snow jams in the chute several times during each accumulation of wet snow. This past year, however, with the impeller kit installed, I don't think I had any snow clogging at all to clear out, and even though I didn't keep any statistics, I'm sure some of the snowfalls were wet. In addition, the snow throwing distance was noticeably increased by the impeller kit. I suggest that an impeller kit be installed on the 2-stage, before any conclusions are drawn on when to use a 2-stage vs. the single stage. I just picked up a used Honda HS621 and am wondering myself when to use which machine. I'll probably find out this coming winter.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Golfergordy said:


> After reading this thread, I've noticed that no one has mentioned the effect that an impeller kit has on throwing wet snow.


I put an impeller kit on my Cub Cadet and it never gets clogged. Throws snow better and throws slush great. 
As for minimum depth, it seems that as long as it has something to throw it'll spit it out. Deeper snow will be thrown further though.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

A few things that will help you if you have a small fall. If your machine has more than 1/4" clearance between the impeller and the housing install an impeller kit this will help move the snow out of the machine much better. As mentioned above keep the speed as fast as possible so you can feed the auger as much snow as possible in the least amount of time. And lastly, not a preferred method but it will work. Go along at normal speed and only engage the tractor not the auger. When the bucket starts to fill with snow engage the auger and blow the snow that has accumulated in the bucket and repeat as you go along. The reason this is the least desirable method is that it does contribute to more belt wear then normal blowing but, it isn't a big deal if you only do it on occasion.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

For low amounts I've been known to use the blower as a shovel, letting the amount pile up before engaging the auger drive. I selectively engage the auger only when I have a nice pile for it to toss. 

I also use this trick to avoid blowing snow in places where I don't have a good place to blow it *to*, such as when I am out in the middle of the big part of my turnaround area and too far from the edges of the driveway. Although with the new machine that really isn't an issue anymore.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

smaller two stage machines like my 521 don't need as much snow as my 824 to be usefull


----------

